# L-Tyrosine. i want your opinion on this



## Danny lightning (Mar 20, 2009)

i decided im gonna give L-tyrosine a try. I have tried about 5 different kind of anti depressants, all of witch make it worse. i tried st. johns wort. nothing. i tried 5-htp and some days it seemed ok and others it gave me bad anxiety. i need something to kick this crap fast.. here is my story and this is why i need to do something fast..

im kind of depressed here and there but usually in a descent mood. not often am i in a really good mood but im not constantly bummed out either. but i do have a lot of stress and anxiety issues. and the anxiety has been going on for about 10 years.. i got to the point where it never bothered me any more or if it did it was rerley untill last summer.

i had a heat stroke last summer. now when ever i get warm i start freaking out feeling dizzy and getting bad anxiety.. at least that's all i think it is.. been to the doctor about 4 times for testing and ever thing comes back fine. he said its probably just my anxiety. and it probably is. summer is on the way and i need to get over this crap asap. i work out doors on night shift but it gets super humid and muggy here esepcially at night.. 

right now if you have a job you are lucky. i dont want to have heat problems and be out of a job cus im thinking im gonna die ever night when i get hot at work . it seems i have a worse time when it is humid out .. so im hoping this l-tyrosne will help out big time.. 

a few people have recommended taking this and a super b complex vitamin together.. if any one has any help or any thing to say about it or having problems with heat pleas post..


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Please be cautious using this amino acid. Pay close attention to your blood pressure. I know from experience.*


----------



## Danny lightning (Mar 20, 2009)

My blood pressure is always out standing. i am extremely healthy, i never get sick and i work out a lot, im planning on taking one 500mg tablet in the morning along with b vitamins, i just started taking this today. so you still think i need to watch my blood pressure ??? 

the bottle says to take one a day and its a 500mb tablet.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Definitely. You know, just take a couple times a week. JMO opinion but if you can cut that in half to start I would. I hope it works.*


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

I dunno, I used the stuff for a couple of months (1500 mg a day) and honestly I noticed no difference with my anxiety while taking it. My blood pressure was unaffected even at this dosage.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I tried a cheap brand of tyrosine and it helped, but I got colds while taking it. Just recently I started taking a more expensive brand and it seems to be working better and I'm not getting sick, not yet. But the more expensive brand has B6 in it and the cheaper one was pure l-tyrosine so I don't know if the difference is manufacturing quality or the B6. I take this stuff to improve my mood, not to relax. It does have stimulating effect, if you want to calm down this might not be the stuff for you. I just started taking Taurine 3 days ago and it does calm me down. Kind of taking both right now.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

I take about 3,000mg of L-Tyrosine every morning; I have been doing this for about 1 month now and have experienced no real negative side effects at all.

-I have suffered high blood pressure in my life; but L-Tyrosine has had ZERO affect on this for me and I've been taking high doses. Now that doesn't mean it can't effect it, becasue it can. But don't let it scare you to the point of not trying it.

-I am usually getting colds and stuff quite often; since taking the Tyrosine I have not had any kind of sickness.


Just wanted to add that. They are of course just my experiences with it, so be a little wary of the possibilities, but don't let it change how you start using it. Just try it and take it, but if you notice any of those negative effects mentioned then consider stopping it; but don't let it turn you off from trying it.

Also; I took 500mg for the first few days and it didn't really do all that much. Then I went to about 1500mg one morning and it really helped a l lot rather quickly.

-Make sure you take it in the morning 30+minutes before you eat anything; preferrably take it with Orange Juice(or some kind of juice if you have no OJ); the sugars and vitamin B's help it cross the BBB and be more effective; and having an empty stomach helps this process as well.


Hopefully it helps you; I've noticed a relatively decent benefit from it(more than any SSRI I ever took helped me; so I do know I need dopamine!)


----------

